# Aspirin



## francotti@aol.com (May 29, 2012)

The Dr stated that Pt is Allergic to Aspirin what is the correct V code for this diagnosis? Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 29, 2012)

there is no V code for this as it is not a diagnosis or a symptom or a reason for treatment.  If there is an allergic reaction then this is different.


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 29, 2012)

How about V14.6 personal history of allergy to analgesic agent


----------



## francotti@aol.com (May 29, 2012)

Thanks to you both appreciate the help and the speed.


----------

